# marvel war of heroes no longer works



## revrenc (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I play marverl war of heroes on my Touchpad that has CM9, i tried to log on today, and it said that i could play this game on a real Androd Device, I had an older build so I upgraded to the 5/12/2013 Nightly, but i still have the same issue. From what I could read Mobage is cracking down on third party software users, and they see the Touchpad with CM9 as a generic device, has anyone had any luck getting around this issue, Thank yall for any help you can provide


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

revrenc said:


> Hello everyone, I play marverl war of heroes on my Touchpad that has CM9, i tried to log on today, and it said that i could play this game on a real Androd Device, I had an older build so I upgraded to the 5/12/2013 Nightly, but i still have the same issue. From what I could read Mobage is cracking down on third party software users, and they see the Touchpad with CM9 as a generic device, has anyone had any luck getting around this issue, Thank yall for any help you can provide


 As long as you use an older version and don't let that upgrade to the new version you should be fine.


----------



## revrenc (Oct 27, 2011)

you have to play it online so the game automatically updates, i could play it fine yesterday, then they had server maintenance last night. and when i tried to login today it woulnt let me play because it said i wasnt a real android device from what i can gather, mobage isnt allowing programs that use generic device id's, i didnt know if anyone had saw this b4 and had a work around, thanks for yalls help

they have stopped people using bluestacks as well


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

revrenc said:


> you have to play it online so the game automatically updates, i could play it fine yesterday, then they had server maintenance last night. and when i tried to login today it woulnt let me play because it said i wasnt a real android device from what i can gather, mobage isnt allowing programs that use generic device id's, i didnt know if anyone had saw this b4 and had a work around, thanks for yalls help
> 
> they have stopped people using bluestacks as well


I have no idea what bluestack is, sorry. In the past, folks modified their build.prop to report a different device. Have a look at this video created by Rev. Kyle:






You also might want to Google modifying the build.prop on the TouchPad and see what you find.


----------



## revrenc (Oct 27, 2011)

That worked perfectly, thanks 4 all your help. bluestacks is just an android emulator for pc so you can run some of the android games


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

revrenc said:


> That worked perfectly, thanks 4 all your help. bluestacks is just an android emulator for pc so you can run some of the android games


Glad I could be of service.







BTW, is this a paid app or free? If it's paid, why should they care as long as you pay for it?


----------



## revrenc (Oct 27, 2011)

its free to play, they just want you to buy cardpacks and stuff, i think they r tryin to cut down on people having multiple accounts so they can get free stuff.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

revrenc said:


> its free to play, they just want you to buy cardpacks and stuff, i think they r tryin to cut down on people having multiple accounts so they can get free stuff.


Excuse my French, but look like greedy assholes to me. How can restricting game play on a desktop emulator or a rooted tablet possibly affect their bottom line. A log in ID and password are the same no matter what device one logs in from. I finally dumped Angry Birds because of all the invasive advertising that totally screwed up game play. There is a point where the need to make a buck is not worth the hassle to mess with these apps.


----------



## revrenc (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah, its pretty crazy

thanks 4 all your help


----------

